

Ask HN: Best Embeddable Feedback Collection Web App? - AndyParkinson

What services are you all using to collect feedback in your apps?<p>I checked out Get Satisfaction, but it seems like overkill to start with. Wondering if there is something a bit more minimalist.<p>Thanks in advance, ladies and gents.
======
charliepark
We built something in-house (Rails), and have been thinking about spinning it
out into a minimalist feedback app. I'd be happy to share the code with you if
you give me feedback on it. charlie@monotask.com

Regarding currently-available services, I've also used KISSInsights and Olark.
Both are useful, and are ready to go right now. I'd check them out, but
recognize that they have a fairly specific focus (not a bad thing; just might
not work for you). KISSInsights is like a really minimal survey. It's really
great for that. I believe they have an option where users can give you open-
ended feedback, but I don't know if that's in the free account. Worth checking
out. Olark is good, too, but I've found it's only useful for synchronous
interactions. If I don't actively engage with people on it, it doesn't yield
any substantive feedback.

All that being said, check them out.

------
matthiaswh
You might take a look at Kiss Insights. Theirs is a very simple, elegant
embedded solution to on page surveys. <http://www.kissinsights.com/>

Also, I believe Monyta does a similar service to Get Satisfaction, but their
site seems to be down right now.

~~~
AndyParkinson
Interesting.

As I explore, prompting seems > open ended for feedback. Thanks for the
suggestion.

------
gmac
I've added feedback via uservoice.com for a recent project. Their free tier is
pretty usable.

